

The History of Computers 1938 to 2010 [Infographic] - cfontes
http://smashinghub.com/history-of-computers.htm

======
epo
A very partial and wildly selective subset based on an about.com article.
Lame.

EDIT gave this a point in error, wish I hadn't.

